# PPi's



## Fiona 123 (Jan 17, 2010)

HiHow long should you wait to change to another PPI's. a day ?Fiona


----------



## Kathleen M. (Nov 16, 1999)

You might check with the pharmacist, but I would think if you are taking PPI #1 once a day, that when you are ready to change just take PPI #2 at the same time the next day.


----------

